# Ashville NC MECA SQ event 6/2



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not sure if Trina is on this forum so i'll post it up. Its June 2nd, I'll be judging SQ. Hope some of the NC members can make it out.
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/6-02-12NC.jpg

Matt


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

I will be there for sure. Me and the wife are gonna grab a cabin for the weekend. I hope so of the Tennesse crew will try to make this????


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, I know a couple of the SC members will be there. Hopefully we can get some Georgia folks too.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hmm 6 hours from me, Possibility for me...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

damn, i was hoping it was more east than greensboro - thats about 3 hours too far for me 

22nd St to 1301 Fanning Bridge Rd, Fletcher, NC 28732 - Google Maps


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm going to try to make it - hopefully I'll get some tuning in before that date.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool man, come on down to Spartanburg this coming weekend too. We need support!!!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I would love to, but this weekend has to be about my wife.

1) recent trip to NOVA for comp
2) hosted G2G at our house this past weekend 
3) her Birthday is today - I'm in FL for work 

She stated that she needs a little break from car audio, which means I need one.... I'm counting on June 1 as the end of the hiatus


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

I might make it out. Got some changes to do from SBN first...


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Bump for 5 days out. Anyone coming ??

Gil


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

pimpndahoz said:


> Bump for 5 days out. Anyone coming ??
> 
> Gil


See you there.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

pimpndahoz said:


> Bump for 5 days out. Anyone coming ??
> 
> Gil


Me too!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be there. Matt, are you getting in the night before, or are you driving up the morning of?


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll be coming up Saturday mornin. I'm prolly only an hour or so.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll be there with Jason. Heading up tomorrow morning.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

Good luck,fellas!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Wish I could be there, Asheville this time of year is AWESOME!!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I would have loved to go but it's a wee bit far for me. Take plenty of pics! Look forward to seeing results. And good luck everyone.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

It was a good show. David Timmerman showed up and stole the show with his CRX. A couple of NC diyma locals showed up with their BMW's, both sounding really good!!! My Columbis SC diyma guys showed up with some solid efforts too, good job fellas!!! Team Elite showed up with some solid cars as usual, good job to them too!!

Good to finaly meet Jason (bertholomy?) and see John (minibox) again.

Hopefully the June SC show will have a really good turn out, its a 3x event!!!

Matt


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It was a fantastic show. Thanks to Trina (sp) for hosting the show - great job! Looking forward to a NC State Finals. Very nice venue, and the weather was perfect (except for this deep red on my neck). 

It was great meeting you Matt R (finally). Thank you very much for the feedback on the car......(I know.....you have heard worse cars ). I had a great time talking with you about audio in general, and I look forward to seeing the shop and hearing what you have created. 

Matt D and David T - it was great meeting you guys. You both have fantastic sounding cars! Thank you for the demos - a rare pleasure at a comp.

It was an awesome road trip for John and I......and hopefully we can make the Greenville show


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bertholomey said:


> It was a fantastic show. Thanks to Trina (sp) for hosting the show - great job! Looking forward to a NC State Finals. Very nice venue, and the weather was perfect (except for this deep red on my neck).
> 
> It was great meeting you Matt R (finally). Thank you very much for the feedback on the car......(I know.....you have heard worse cars ). I had a great time talking with you about audio in general, and I look forward to seeing the shop and hearing what you have created.
> 
> ...




Jason,

So did you compete?? Fill us in with some scores..... I got 1st today at a show in Evansville 3x also !!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

DAT said:


> Jason,
> 
> So did you compete?? Fill us in with some scores..... I got 1st today at a show in Evansville 3x also !!!!


I did.....got 1st in my class (only one in my class ) Congrats on your win...I've heard that the car sounds amazing!


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a great time today as well. Most improved ! Was very unexpected but great. Oh and I'm sharing in the whole red hue to the skin problem. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Good times yesterday. Jason and John good to meet you both thanks for allowing me some seat time in the cars. Pat congratulations on the most improved hope to see all of you in Greenville on the 16th.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

Matt R said:


> It was a good show. David Timmerman showed up and stole the show with his CRX. A couple of NC diyma locals showed up with their BMW's, both sounding really good!!! My Columbis SC diyma guys showed up with some solid efforts too, good job fellas!!! Team Elite showed up with some solid cars as usual, good job to them too!!
> 
> Good to finaly meet Jason (bertholomy?) and see John (minibox) again.
> 
> ...


You should compete so I can beat you lol


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

ragnaroksq said:


> You should compete so I can beat you lol


he can't if he's judging 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

spl152db said:


> he can't if he's judging
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Just talking trash to him


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll never compete again, too scared James might beat me!!! ;~)


----------

